# Converting an Nissan 200SX (Silvia) S15 Spec R to left hand drive



## chewythedog (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi all,

I've searched the archieves for an answer to this questions but with no success, maybe I'm a blind fish?

Anyway I am an Australian living in Germany and am wanting to buy a 2000 or later model Nissan 200SX Spec R S15 (I thinks it's called the Silvia in the US)

From my knowledge, these were only made in right hand drive and exported to the U.K, New Zealand and Australia, and of course sold in Japan after about the year 2000.

However I was wondering if any one had ever converted one to left hand drive and if not, would it be possible? What would the cost involve and would it effect the performance or handling of the car? 

I am able to buy one at the moment in the U.K and have about $5,000 to play with for the converstion (after paying for the car), but seeing there are no right hand drive parts I assume everything would have to be custom made?

Any ideas or am I dreaming?

LP


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I dont exactly know the cost and ive never done it but its possible...you would have to do it your self because of fabrication which im sure you will have to fabricate some parts on your own or modify some parts


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You would have to fabricate a LHD dash and instrument panel


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

chewythedog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've searched the archieves for an answer to this questions but with no success, maybe I'm a blind fish?
> 
> ...


why do you want LHD? it will be a lot of work and $$$


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> why do you want LHD? it will be a lot of work and $$$


Indeed it would!...Personally i think its a waste of money if you ask me cuz why convert when you got a 200sx in the first place its a great car be most of us have american silvias the fake ones but nonetheless im still in love with my gutted black scrap pile


----------



## chewythedog (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Dont want to convert but by law I have too*

I dont want to convert it but unfortunately in Germany, where I live, we drive on the right hand side and the authorities from my information won't let me registered the car in its current state.

They say it is too dangerous to have a right hand drive and drive on the right hand side, you miss to many things.

So looks like I'm simply out of luck. I dont really have the time or the know-how to convert it myself just some dollars to pay someone who can. 

Thanks for all the responses though.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

is it the local authorities? if not then disregard this post but if it is then i would go higher up and mention that its going to take some "difficult" fabrication and "hard, hard" work. maybe throw in some special benefits  for them.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If you got a LHD dash for it, then I could convert it for you. I converted my car to RHD  for fun.


----------



## alexis leon (Jun 21, 2006)

hi i m alexis leon from santiago de chile south america 
i have a nissan silvia s15 spec r modied left hand drive 
do you need pictures?


----------



## alexis leon (Jun 21, 2006)

hi i m alexis leon from santiago de chile 
i have a nissan silvia s15 spec r modified lefet hand drive 
do you need pictures


----------



## The Enoch (Apr 27, 2009)

Just post the pics, it would be nice to see


----------



## Sil3ncer (Jun 10, 2015)

where do you live (what country) becouse i might buy a silvia and i want to convert it as well but i dont know how to do it my self or how expensive it is to let it do by some one if i could find some one 

i live in the netherlands and i dont want to travel the wolrd to convert my car into a lhd


----------

